# Eureka question



## Zildjian-Man (Jan 26, 2006)

How big do they get? 
Would they do well in a 20 gallon?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

get around 5" after 2-3yrs. They would be alright in 20l for about the first year of their life after being born.


----------



## Zildjian-Man (Jan 26, 2006)

ok thanx for the help


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

just aside note, if you have a 20g long, you could easily replace it with a 29g, as it's same foot print on base just taller.


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

I'd have to agree that a 29g would definetly be better. 

I have a group of 10 in a 90g tank. The males are about 5 inches, the females are between 2.5 and 3.5 inches.

I don't know how many you are going to put in but the bigger the tank you can get the better. 

These fish aren't TOO agressive but the smaller the quarters, the more you will see agression especially if you have more than one male.

Just my 2 cents. 
~gem~


----------



## Zildjian-Man (Jan 26, 2006)

ok I measured 2ft x 12.5''. Is that a 29 long?


----------



## Zildjian-Man (Jan 26, 2006)

is any one gonna reply?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

No that is a 20g i believe.

A 29g or 20g Long is 30"x12" foot base. You must have a 20g high?


----------



## Zildjian-Man (Jan 26, 2006)

Its not 2 feet high and 12.5'' long its 2ft long and 12.5'' thick, if that is helping...


----------

